# wifi access



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

quick question to any one out there,can you get mobile wifi from the phone companies out in spain like we can in r.o.i. and pay as you go?
cheers

steve


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

PAYG mobiles are pretty much a way of life for MANY Spaniards. Not Wifi but proper cellphones.

Look here as an example simyo - Home


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> quick question to any one out there,can you get mobile wifi from the phone companies out in spain like we can in r.o.i. and pay as you go?
> cheers
> 
> steve


Ah, now my OH knows summat about this, he's just got a blackberry (its like a mobile phone tho it does more????) and is raving on about how wi-fi and the PC means his calls are all free?????????????? dunno why he bothers telling me, I dont know what he's on about - he's not here for me to ask him the details at the mo - back on sunday, so I'll ask him then??

Jo


----------



## sexbombstevie (Dec 31, 2008)

here with vodafone and o2 and such like you can get a usb key that you plug into the pc and payg. nothing like that in spain then?


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

sexbombstevie said:


> here with vodafone and o2 and such like you can get a usb key that you plug into the pc and payg. nothing like that in spain then?


Hi there,
There's loads of offers on 3G (don't think you meant WIFI did you? - sorry if you did).

USB sticks available from just about all the providers - Orange, Ya, Jazztel and of course Telefonica, to name just a few.

As with the UK, watch the contract for things like quota charges on Mb traffic - but I think I saw an Orange add for €15 per month and no quota - which sounds great to me compared with UK prices 3-4 years ago. 

Good luck.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> here with vodafone and o2 and such like you can get a usb key that you plug into the pc and payg. nothing like that in spain then?



Its with orange, i dont think you need a key? It just happens when the PC is switched on. no charge at all. He got very animated about it last week when he came over with his blackberry


Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I think we need Steve H for the jargon. 

BUT there is a HUGE difference twixt MOBILE PHONE coverage and WiFi. One is a telephone system with it's own (or leased) infrastructure - the other a wireless access to a data network. Wifi basically would allow you to hook into any Wifi network, that is NOT blocked, for free. Blackberry can do BOTH.

There are FREE wireless hotspots - but ime few and far between. Most WiFi accesses are charged in some way. I do not know ANYBODY who has their home WiFi router enabled for unidentified access, though it sounds as if Jo has a more amenable neighbour. I don't even permit WiFi on my home router.

No businesses either - this is asking for problems with security. WE have WiFi enabled at work - but limited to specific devices (MAC address) and with passwords etc. Places that do offer it free often do so for a reason - For example the cafeterias of Corte Ingles did (may still) offer free WiFi access - But then you'd probably buy a coffee or eat there too wouldn't you?

Most NEW laptos have built in WiFi transmitter/receivers - The USB things are basically specialised TELEPHONE MODEMS for individual telephone providers.

SOME TOWN HALLS DO HAVE AN OPEN WiFi network. We applied for a regional subsidy as it was going to cost a good 400,000Euros to do due to the geography. 230 towns applied - 7 got it. We were not one.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sexbombstevie said:


> quick question to any one out there,can you get mobile wifi from the phone companies out in spain like we can in r.o.i. and pay as you go?
> cheers
> 
> steve


I've spoken to my OH and he says that you can get wifi and payg in some areas of Spain, mainly on the coast, but you'd have to investigate where and how good. Apparently there are companies that advertise!?

Jo


----------

